# Too Skinny...



## godsavethequeen (Aug 25, 2007)

First- I must say I am a hypochondriac, and maybe I'm just overreacting, but I'm just wondering if anyone feels the way I do about this.I was diagnosed with IBS in May of this year. With my IBS, sometimes I eat like a normal person, but most of the time I don't eat very much. I'm really, really worried about becoming too skinny, but when I'm not feeling well I just can't be bothered with eating. Does anyone else have these fears about becoming...I don't know..."malnourished"?


----------



## sazzy (Nov 27, 2006)

I'm not to bad with food now but I used to not eat. The worst thing you can do with IBS is not eat, it buggers up your stomach something bad for ibs. Try eating plenty of wheat fiber to keep your intestine full, and also try fiber drinks.


----------



## MCL (Jul 16, 2007)

When i started having panic attacks due to my IBS-D i also had a fear of eating. My thoughts were if i don't eat then nothing will come out! It really doesn't help the problem & i lost an awful lot of weight. I think having IBS-D is bad enough as when it's really bad i can lose a lot of weight anyway, so i now try & eat at regular times & have found this has helped as well as taking the calcium.I hope things get better. x


----------



## halfawake45488 (Aug 29, 2007)

During my HS Freshman year i was really really skinny. I am now a Senior btw. I first started having stomach aches during the end of my 8th grade year, but through the rest of the year and through the summer i just thought i was constipated(which i was, but i figured it to be nothing more). Anyway, after going to the doctor and having some tests done they said my gall bladder was bad and needed to be removed. I thought that was cause of it, had it taken out and continued having the pain. I had my gall bladder removal surgery Oct. 26 2004. Afterwards the pain continued, some more tests showed that part of my stomach actually collapsed on my intestines and so on Nov. 2nd 2004 i had that surgery to reroute part of my intestine. I recovered and still pain! It took me a month to recover from that second surgery before i went back to school.Point is, when i went back to school (still feeling like ######) so many people asked if i was anorexic. I was always a real skinny guy and before this all happened I was at 141 lbs. and after i went back to school i was under 120. Looking at old pictures of myself from that time, well, it is shocking to say the least.Im replying basically to say no i don't fear becoming too skinny. I was there once and it wasn't fun. I felt like a zombie.If you're worried about getting too skinny and don't want the pain in certain places, just wait until you're home and then pig out like crazy. Feel free to eat a lot since you would have missed a few meals anyway.Even today i don't eat breakfast or lunch at school, I just wait til i get home, at least there i can deal with the pain and not have a million people around.


----------



## godsavethequeen (Aug 25, 2007)

Thank you so much guys, seriously, you have no idea how much better that makes all of this craziness. It's always great to know I'm not completely alone. To halfawake45488- Man, I'm sorry you had to go through all that before you were diagnosed! My heart goes out to you!


----------



## purpletree (Nov 24, 2007)

I think it's important to know your body. It seems easy to just say, well this is what's making me sick lets just remove this, but food is something you need. When I stopped eating for IBS it made me feel weak and irritable. It was just as hard if not harder to live a normal life. I snapped at people, found myself very very claustrophobic, and generally felt very light headed. AKA; not eating, is wayy worse than eating. even if eating makes us sick. good luck​


----------



## halfawake45488 (Aug 29, 2007)

I haven't eliminated anything from my diet, only between 7:30am-2:30pm. This technique has worked a hell of a lot better than picking and choosing like i used to do and end up missing most of the school year. Not eating anything until the afternoon is the technique that has allowed me to be at school enough to get A's & B's rather than D's & F's.Can't say I'v felt tired at all from the technique i'm using now. I don't starve myself though, I'm sure i eat more food between 3pm and 11pm than most people in a whole day. I have gotten so much better since my freshman year and i feel great a lot of the time, but I'd still rather not have to even worry about the pain and school and be able to focus on the school work.I don't know if your "starving yourself" comment was directed my way, I just wanted to throw this out there so everybody knows.I don't know if what I wrote makes any sense. I just write random stuff sometimes and hope it does.


----------

